# More Cline Benefit Pictures



## LarryWolfe (Jul 23, 2006)

What a great time, I had a blast!!  What a fantastic group of guys and great cooks I had the chance to cook with this weekend!  We ate a smorgasboard of fantastic food Friday night I was miserable from over indulding.  We had Gary's smoked prime rib, Bill Small's (Bill's Grill) shish kabobs, Bruce Bissonnette's ABT's, Chris Capell's (Dizzy Pigs) seared sirloin and Tsunami Spin chicken wings, Brian J's stuffed portabella's, Richard Middletons (Red White & Que) Bacon wrapped shrimp stuffed with fresh horseradish, pineapple stuffed ABT's and Pea salad, Screamin' Nite Hog's (can't remember), and my Wolfe Wings with Reverend Marvin's Honey combo.  Everything was fantastic!!  

Don't believe the story about me being thrown in the back of my truck.  I simply got into (with assistance) the bed for a nice summer night ride to the hotel.  8-[  Bruce and his brother Gary are definitely two of the nicest, most helpful guys you'll ever wanna meet, even if they're from Michigan!  Hope they're having a good 9+ trip home today.  Brian J., is another great guy and cook from Virginia.  I was fortunate to get a sample of Brian's and Chris Capell's brisket before it was all gone and those guys can cook a fantastic brisket!!!  I ended up cooking 12 racks of ribs total, 6 on the WSM and 6 on Gary's Brinkmann offset   !  The Brinkmann worked great, I was kinda worried but it worked great and really held great temps.  Again the food that all the teams cooked was simply unbelievable!!!

Thank you to Gary and Linda for having this event, and being so accomodating and letting us be a part of it.    


Oh yeah, I forgot we also had a few adult beverages as well!!  Gary thank you for all the New Castle's you were willing to share!!!!!   8-[


----------



## Finney (Jul 23, 2006)

well I see the members of some BBQ forum (not ours) decided to get a little signage out there (even if it was on a cardboard box).
Greg says thanks. #-o


----------



## Puff1 (Jul 23, 2006)

Man that sure looked like fun, nice trophy Larry :!:


----------



## Finney (Jul 23, 2006)

What's the story on the trophy?
You show the old pros how to cook?


----------



## LarryWolfe (Jul 23, 2006)

Finney said:
			
		

> What's the story on the trophy?
> You show the old pros how to cook?



The trophy was "People's Choice Award", the team with the most votes from the public won.  I am extremely flattered, considering the people I cooked with and even more so after sampling their food, which was some of the best BBQ I've ever tasted.


----------



## Captain Morgan (Jul 23, 2006)

whoa!  Larry won the trophy???  Damn, congrats brother!  I guess I'll have to re think my opinion of you!

  Now I want the dadgum recipes for the shrimp with horsey, the seared sirloin...ok..everything....get to posting you wascally wabbits!


----------



## john pen (Jul 23, 2006)

those are some meaty looking ribs on the WSM...I know its been discussed before, but do you like the racks ?


----------



## BigGQ (Jul 23, 2006)

Man you guys don't monkey around when you have a party.  Looks like a real fun time.  Thinks for posting the pics.  Some good looking grub!

And congats to Larry!  I assume you used the Wolf Rub for the win?


----------



## Greg Rempe (Jul 23, 2006)

That sign sucked!


----------



## LarryWolfe (Jul 23, 2006)

john pen said:
			
		

> those are some meaty looking ribs on the WSM...I know its been discussed before, but do you like the racks ?



Yes John that is the William Sonoma Rib Rack (thanks Finney) and they work wonderful and are a breeze to clean due to the teflon coating.


----------



## BigGQ (Jul 23, 2006)

That it!  I'm going to William Sonoma to get me some.


----------



## LarryWolfe (Jul 23, 2006)

Captain Morgan said:
			
		

> whoa!  Larry won the trophy???  Damn, congrats brother!  I guess I'll have to re think my opinion of you!
> 
> Now I want the dadgum recipes for the shrimp with horsey, the seared sirloin...ok..everything....get to posting you wascally wabbits!



Cappy, Chris used his *Cow Lick Steak Seasoning * for the sirloin.  Seared the steak, then sliced on the bias very thin.  The meat was like butter in your mouth.  He did two of them, one Friday night and the other on Saturday.  The one Saturday had been in the rub over night and had a bit more spice to it, but they were both equally tender and delicious.


----------



## Guest (Jul 23, 2006)

Greg Rempe said:
			
		

> That sign sucked!


I love that sign!!  =D>  =D>  =D>  :razz:


----------



## Pigs On The Wing BBQ (Jul 23, 2006)

Great work Larry! Looks like it was a blast. =D>


----------



## DaleP (Jul 23, 2006)

What a time you guys must of had. WTG Larry on winning the trophy.


----------



## Woodman1 (Jul 23, 2006)

I might have to go next year!


----------



## SteerCrazy (Jul 24, 2006)

great pics larry.....food looked even better


----------

